
Want a promotion?  Think like an entrepreneur - j_baker
http://money.cnn.com/2012/02/27/pf/job_promotion.moneymag/index.htm?iid=HP_River
======
paulhauggis
I would have trouble doing any of this, because If I'm going to come up with a
new profitable niche, I don't want .0000001% of the profits.

It's probably why I didn't get promoted much while I was working for other
people. I would do my job and all other energy was spent working on my own
company and ideas.

